# AEW has signed Paige/Saraya (UPDATE: NOT CLEARED TO WRESTLE)



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

If she still can't wrestle then there is no point in signing her


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TF is wrong with Paige? Everyone can’t be your Lord and Savior Jesus Reigns, other people do exist on Earth.

Paige is cool, even in a non wrestling role I’d be fine having her on the show. If she’s cleared to wrestle even better.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Paige would be a great addition to any wrestling promotion. I hope AEW signs her, but I can see WWE wanting her back, too. I love her personality.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

If she is able to wrestle then she could be a big star in an otherwise very underwhelming women’s division.

Hell would be a good opponent to beat Jade for the TBS title


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Paige here!


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

She's physically repulsive, an awful human being, has a history of being a junkie who's a PR risk, and she's too broken down to go in the ring. Oh, and AEW's roster is so bloated all but a small handful get proper TV time. She's unwanted and unneeded. Let her stick to being a grifter and talentless streamer.


----------



## Hell No (9 mo ago)

Nah TK this ain't it.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

WrestleFAQ said:


> She's physically repulsive, an awful human being, has a history of being a junkie who's a PR risk, and she's too broken down to go in the ring. Oh, and AEW's roster is so bloated all but a small handful get proper TV time. She's unwanted and unneeded. Let her stick to being an OnlyFans ho and talentless streamer.


Unfortunately she doesn’t have A OF. But lots of content elsewhere lol


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

WrestleFAQ said:


> She's physically repulsive, an awful human being, has a history of being a junkie who's a PR risk, and she's too broken down to go in the ring. Oh, and AEW's roster is so bloated all but a small handful get proper TV time. She's unwanted and unneeded. Let her stick to being an OnlyFans ho and talentless streamer.


Not a fan of her then yeah?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I liked her mucho. It would be nice to have her if she could still go in the ring but I haven't heard any positive news to that effect.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i'm sure she can still go, she'll be suited for the multi man matches, three ways, double teams and if she can't go she'll still be useful doing the job on her back


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Aews women's division is basically on life support so sure why not


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I don't mind Paige being in AEW. Honesty, she was one of my original girls in 2012. If she is able to wrestle and gain a inch of what she was before her injuries then she will be a major player in that division.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Paige would be a huge signing for them, she easily would be their #1 or #2 in her division


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

For what?

One appearance a month if she's lucky?


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

1st match…

*Winner Can Be Paige In AEW, Loser Cannot: *
Saraya vs. Paige VanZant

VanZant wins. Character of Paige is at least acknowledged in cannon…


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

ForceOfNature said:


> For what?
> 
> One appearance a month if she's lucky?



Like her or not she has a big fan base and something like her vs. Baker would be big money for them compared to their women's division now.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

She ain't terrible. 

But if she can't wrestle, there isn't much of a point.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Prosper said:


> TF is wrong with Paige?


People have been wondering that for a long time.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sin City Saint said:


> 1st match…
> 
> *Winner Can Be Paige In AEW, Loser Cannot: *
> Saraya vs. Paige VanZant
> ...


😆🤣😂


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

The shite she pulled with ADR made me really dislike her.

Not to mention she looks like something from a horror film.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Why? She looks like a crackhead with too much botox now.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm not against it, but Khan needs a lot of releases before he brings more people in


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

They could probably use her to improve backstage moral


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

She can't ever wrestler again so I guess she'd just float around like Big Show and Mark Henry making bank doing SFA


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

reyfan said:


> She can't ever wrestler again so I guess she'd just float around like Big Show and Mark Henry making bank doing SFA


people said that about bryan and edge.

doubt theyd bring her in if she wouldn't wrestle.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Their women's division needs all the help it can get and she's sober


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Why? She looks like a crackhead with too much botox now.


Ima be honest she looks way better now than those weird fish lips


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572760525087576064


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Her name isn't Paige. This isn't WWE.


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> Her name isn't Paige. This isn't WWE.


I don't give a fuck! She is known as Paige and nothing else.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

dsnotgood said:


> Paige here!
> 
> View attachment 133976


Oh how I’ve missed this Meme.

I feel like I’m watching WWE more and more every week on AEW with the more old talent they sign.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Smark1995 said:


> I don't give a fuck! She is known as Paige and nothing else.


No, she's not. She's known as Saraya.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

ForceOfNature said:


> For what?
> 
> One appearance a month if she's lucky?


This has never happened to anyone AEW wants to seriously push. 

Ruby Soho, you say? She showed up on All Out 2021 to a great reaction. She wrestled on the next Dynamite and Rampage. Two weeks later was Arthur Ashe Uno where she got her title shot in the main event of the biggest paid Gate in AEW history. That match, besides the placement, didn’t really do more than give Britt a win over the first former WWE release to sign with AEW.

What else could she do at that point after losing a title shot in unimpressive fashion? The next Dynamite she was on was four weeks later.

She was on Dynamite every three weeks after that for a few months. Then she went on the run in the TBT Title Tournament. Unfortunately she had a pretty off night against Jade. Jade was ALWAYS meant to win the title so Ruby basically drew the short straw and tried to be a steady veteran helping the Golden Child to her destination as the TBS Champion.

Usually when Ruby SoHo’s name gets brought up it is by bad faith actors asking insincere questions about wrestlers they probably hate.

If Tony Nese’s name is brought up the discussion is over. He was a depth signing to fill out the roster…likely as another JTTS like Ruby but without her personality, presentation and underdog role to play. Nese is more consistent in the ring. He wouldn’t put on disappointing matches like Ruby unfortunately was stuck with. Usually people who bring his name up are also the ones who throw around “vanilla midget” far too comfortably.

The “sitting in catering” garbage is someone’s attempt at getting over without watching the shows. 

AEW is not a workplace related comedic variety show. All the wrestlers appearing in all of the shows is completely unnecessary. Why have everyone mulling around the backstage area? I don’t want to get tired of wrestlers after a few months.

There are only five or six matches per Dynamite and another three to five on Rampage. AEW likes to think of the entire world of pro wrestling. They are an important part of it. They aren’t acting like they invented wrestling. That makes for a more living and dynamic world of pro wrestling that AEW merely lives in.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> This has never happened to anyone AEW wants to seriously push.
> 
> Ruby Soho, you say? She showed up on All Out 2021 to a great reaction. She wrestled on the next Dynamite and Rampage. Two weeks later was Arthur Ashe Uno where she got her title shot in the main event of the biggest paid Gate in AEW history. That match, besides the placement, didn’t really do more than give Britt a win over the first former WWE release to sign with AEW.
> 
> ...


I think he was referring to her neck problems dude. Not her hypothetical booking


----------



## cujo1985 (Jan 3, 2012)

AEW just never learns.

Instead of improving the product. Just sign ex WWE folk, keep bloating the roster and hope it boosts the ratings lol. Tony Khan is a joke.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Let's hope she doesn't wreck her neck further. Hope for the best for her. She deserves some good luck and a proper farewell.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Is she actually cleared to wrestle though?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

To be honest, AEW should just bring in Flair fuck it, not to wrestle but as a manager. Jeff Hardy is returning soon too.


----------



## bander71 (9 mo ago)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> This has never happened to anyone AEW wants to seriously push. Ruby Soho, you say? She showed up on All Out 2021 to a great reaction. She wrestled on the next Dynamite and Rampage. Two weeks later was Arthur Ashe Uno where she got her title shot in the main event of the biggest paid Gate in AEW history. That match, besides the placement, didn’t really do more than give Britt a win over the first former WWE release to sign with AEW. What else could she do at that point after losing a title shot in unimpressive fashion? The next Dynamite she was on was four weeks later. She was on Dynamite every three weeks after that for a few months. Then she went on the run in the TBT Title Tournament. Unfortunately she had a pretty off night against Jade. Jade was ALWAYS meant to win the title so Ruby basically drew the short straw and tried to be a steady veteran helping the Golden Child to her destination as the TBS Champion. Usually when Ruby SoHo’s name gets brought up it is by bad faith actors asking insincere questions about wrestlers they probably hate. If Tony Nese’s name is brought up the discussion is over. He was a depth signing to fill out the roster…likely as another JTTS like Ruby but without her personality, presentation and underdog role to play. Nese is more consistent in the ring. He wouldn’t put on disappointing matches like Ruby unfortunately was stuck with. Usually people who bring his name up are also the ones who throw around “vanilla midget” far too comfortably. The “sitting in catering” garbage is someone’s attempt at getting over without watching the shows. AEW is not a workplace related comedic variety show. All the wrestlers appearing in all of the shows is completely unnecessary. Why have everyone mulling around the backstage area? I don’t want to get tired of wrestlers after a few months. There are only five or six matches per Dynamite and another three to five on Rampage. AEW likes to think of the entire world of pro wrestling. They are an important part of it. They aren’t acting like they invented wrestling. That makes for a more living and dynamic world of pro wrestling that AEW merely lives in.


Jeez dude I thought this was bdon with how markish your post sounds.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

redban said:


> Is she actually cleared to wrestle though?


Yes. Obviously.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

cujo1985 said:


> AEW just never learns.
> 
> Instead of improving the product. Just sign ex WWE folk, keep bloating the roster and hope it boosts the ratings lol. Tony Khan is a joke.


Women don't count towards overall ratings. Paige/saraya if she can go can really help out the Women out


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

If she can't wrestle I don't see the point. Her mic skills are slightly above average but nothing I'd be paying money to listen to.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## cujo1985 (Jan 3, 2012)

redban said:


> Is she actually cleared to wrestle though?


Like AEW cares about their talent lol.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Smark1995 said:


> I don't give a fuck! She is known as Paige and nothing else.


Well, the rest of the world calls her Saraya as does her family and friends. The WWE fans and stubborn hold overs still calling her Paige is most definitely the minority opinion.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

She looked sexy as a motherfucker. Her vs. Baker will be big business for them.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

This is a coming I can get behind.


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> I'm not against it, but Khan needs a lot of releases before he brings more people in


I think Tony is hoping that Saraya can give him a bit of release...

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Queen. My fav pornstar


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> She looked sexy as a motherfucker. Her vs. Baker will be big business for them.


If she's cleared to wrestle they should immediately book it for Full Gear.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

She looks great but it took me a while to realise it's her because of that weird name. It's the kind of name that a mid-eastern woman would have. And with all the face surgeries too I was like umm could it be Paige? It had a vibe for me of when they introduced Butcher and The Blade and everybody was confused.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Love the signing, but TK still needs to hire a booker.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So I just read where last month she said her right arm still goes numb when she works out? If so that doesn't sound positive for any actual wrestling anytime soon.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Even though there were rumblings of Paige/Saraya possibly appearing in AEW it was still a nice surprise. Rebel looked legit shocked. lol

Hopefully Saraya is indeed cleared to wrestle. Hopefully she has tested out that neck like she said she would last month when she was talking to Renee Paquette. Hopefully her neck can hold up now because her back in the wrestling ring would be very interesting.

The crowd for sure showed that they care about her appearing on AEW. What's wild is that she spent all of that time inactive in the ring and yet shes still only 30. If she can get physical and her neck holds up shes got plenty of years left.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

If she can't wrestle then fair play to her for joining Mark, Paul, Christian and many others on Shad's payroll due to his black sheep of a son.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

I reckon she's good to go, she gave an interview a year or so ago where she said her injury was similar to Edges and having seen him return had got her thinking.

Very good pick up for AEWs women's division.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

She looked hot. Hopefully, she can resume her in-ring career and also, hopefully this is the catalyst the women's division needed


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

Can WWE trademark a common first name?


----------



## NamelessJobber (Oct 16, 2020)

Can't vote because I'm unsure atm. I think there are pros and cons to it but even if she was the all time best it wouldn't matter if women's division remains improperly handled. Another big concern is health, if her neck is still fucked then I do not want her to wrestle.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

45banshee said:


>


Yummy 10/10

All kidding aside if she can still wrestle or if she's cleared to wrestle again then that would be a nice addition. If not then I don't know what's the point


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I always hoped Paige/Saraya would one day join AEW. For a while she was just being wasted sitting at home in the WWE. So her debut got a huge pop from me.

As an aside, Britt-Jamie-Serena make a pretty awesome trio. Add Jade and that would be a pretty cool AEW version of the 4HW.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

At the very least she’s be one of the best female promos. And not one trick ponies like Jade and Britt either.

As for her wrestling, well if she can do it SAFELY then by all means yes.

Shockingly she’s still barely 30 years old.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

I feel indifferent about it and the debut itself. Why were these 3 women scared of this woman that I think many believe can't wrestle anymore? Beyond the injury thing, there are 3 of them and one of her. Beyond that, why would anyone be scared of her? She looks great, though.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

TK finally got someone to do lines with


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

Nice pop! I stopped liking her when she got w Del Rio but if she can put on good matches, cool. I was getting tired of seeing the same 4 women wrestle every week. 

Gimme Paige vs Britt, Paige vs Rhio, Paige vs Kris Stat, Paige vs Jaime and Paige vs Bunny 🐰


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

She's a good signing if she can wrestle but with her neck injuries in the past I doubt it.


----------



## Mystic_King (Nov 21, 2016)

So AEW hired pornstar now?

even if she cleared to wrestle it still too risky with her history


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

What's the point.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I miss the Brad Maddox filming gif we had on the old version of the forum


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Let her def. Jade in her first match back.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Soon as I heard Zombiefied I knew it was her, that Ronnie Radke connection was too obvious 

if she's cleared to wrerstle Tony gonna push her hard


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

My original girl from 2012-2017, great to see Saraya back in the wrestling fold. Welcome to the number 1 show in wrestling, AEW.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

This is great because AEW needs established female talent to put over their own. On the other hand, we don't even know if she's able to wrestle yet. Plus, like many have said, she's a PR nightmare. 

I'm not a fan of this signing, but I'm willing to sit it out. As long as she isn't as useless as Ember Moon, or whatever she's called these days.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Paige.

Are you fucking serious, AEW?


----------



## BabaYaga (Sep 14, 2021)

When she did ‘THIS IS MY HOUSE’ I fucking cringed hard. You’ve never been in AEW, you haven’t wrestled in years 😂😂 stop with the Paige WWE shtick and be inventive. God I hope she doesn’t do that ‘this is my house’ shit anymore because she’s not a big or special talent .


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I hope she can wrestle. If she can this will be a pretty big deal for AEW women's division. With Saraya, chances of AJ Lee returning shot up too.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Good to see her back in the business.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hope she only wrestles when she is heathy. An MJF/Paige video though…ohhh mommaaahh


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Surprise signing for the women's division! Probably the biggest name behind Sasha.

It's a matter of time until we hear "This is a new page in the chapter of Saraya's illustrious wrestling career"


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

After all she,s done in wrestling and after all the years away she,s just a mindblowing 30 years of age, younger than many of the females on that roster. Plus she looked smoking and like a damn star coming out. 

Bring back the antidiva


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

Was great to see Paige/Saraya back! Hope she can stay injury free, she’s a great addition to the AEW women’s division. Would have loved to see her back in WWE, feuding with rhea, becky, bianca and bayley. Regardless it’s great to see her back.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

If Paige is cleared to wrestle she's automatically the #1 female performer they have across the board bar none, sorry Britt.

AEW hasn't had any real star power yet in this division, not that it matters since TK will botch her booking like he has every single other new arrival from WWE/NXT after their debut night, but if shes cleared for in ring competition have her slay Baker quickly and get her towards the title picture asap. Baker was the weak link in the match tonight from an in ring standpoint, and the bigger the roster gets, the less she's feeling like the face of AEW. Jamie feels like she's going to be a bigger deal in the near future if only TK would pull the trigger and give her a push.

If Saraya can't compete, put her in Hayters corner as her manager by having Hayter face turn on Britt next week, problem solved.

As always, I am happy for good performers that are worthy of having a paycheck to be on tv to entertain, but I can't help but feel bad for her like the others when she's left with AEW as the only option because it's all downhill from here if it's anything like the others. She'll be on Dark in less than a month.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

I don't know if this is an indicator of anything since Brodie Lee's 10 year old kid is considered an active roster member on AEW's website  but her picture shows her rankings, which implies shes likely to be a competitor rather than manager.


----------



## bozojeff (Oct 10, 2019)

Christ not this Thot again


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

otbr87 said:


> If Paige is cleared to wrestle she's automatically the #1 female performer they have across the board bar none, sorry Britt.


Nah. She's overrated as a wrestler. She stood out against Divas because those Divas were models that never wrestled in their life.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

epfou1 said:


> Nah. She's overrated as a wrestler. She stood out against Divas because those Divas were models that never wrestled in their life.


Who does AEW have that's bigger than Paige in the womens division? Toni Storm clearly isn't the Toni of a few years ago and isn't in a good place. Jamie Hayters push is being delayed although she'd be over, she's still not a brand name yet, Kris Statlander is injured and still isn't pushed, Serena Deeb is a charisma vacuum outside of her in ring work, Red Velvet is injured and in jobber Jade's shadow, Britt Baker isn't that good in the ring and is very one dimensional but solid on the mic. Who else is bigger than Saraya in AEW?

As for the divas era Paige wrestled during the time Becky, Charlotte, Sasha, Kaitlyn and other women who actually wrestled were on the roster too. Granted Sasha cut her career short right as the womens division started to head into its best few years ever, but Paige still had time with real wrestlers, even in NXT.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

I am very happy she is signed to a major promotion, I don't think she is medically cleared but can help manage or maybe train women.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Zero idea why she ruined her face.


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Legit didn’t recognize her.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

otbr87 said:


> Who does AEW have that's bigger than Paige in the womens division?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> View attachment 134035
> 
> 
> Zero idea why she ruined her face.


People do that when they're insecure or unhappy. At least she admits she regrets it, and does so publicly. The self awareness is key.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

bozojeff said:


> Christ not this Thot again


😆🤣😂😅


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

In terms of optics, this is AEW's biggest female signing. Ruby and Toni were midcard women in WWE while most of their other recruits have been lesser knowns. Paige was a first-night champion after her call-up and ever present in the 'women's revolution' until her career was cut short. Even then they had her on TV playing a role.

In terms of performance, it's very much wait-and-see. I don't remember her being good in the ring, but a lot of AEW women are nothing special and Saraya at least has the name power/presence about her. Hopefully she's still competent at the very least.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Next week they should chant we want Paige when she’s in the ring. As she cuts a promo out comes Paige Vanzant to a huge pop.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Saraya comes in with the most followers on social media of any AEW wrestler. Also saw something that she’s googled more than any other AEW wrestler.

Not saying she’s a draw unto herself necessarily, but there are obvious benefits from bringing someone in as well known as Paige — whether she can wrestle or not.


----------



## toxicnacho (5 mo ago)

She looked great 🥰

Excited to see if she can still go. Helluva signing for the divison.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

DRose1994 said:


> Saraya comes in with the most followers on social media of any AEW wrestler. *Also saw something that she’s googled more than any other AEW wrestler.*
> 
> Not saying she’s a draw unto herself necessarily, but there are obvious benefits from bringing someone in as well known as Paige — whether she can wrestle or not.


We all know why😆😂🤣


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

This is a very big deal. It could be a legitimate game changer.

She needs to get the title right away, or at least be put on the path to it that fans can follow along to a satisfying conclusion. No excuses. No waiting because Boring Storm needs to have her turn so she can wait for an absolutely heatless unification match with Thunder Boresa.

Paige/Saraya is easily the biggest star they've ever signed to that division. You put the title on her. This is not complicated.

No more stupid blue balled booking like what we saw with Punk and are still seeing with Danielson.

I just hope she takes it easy. No piledrivers or reckless bumps.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

I really hope Paige is healthy enough to wrestle cause if she is not and she wrestles and gets hurt, its gonna look very bad for AEW


----------



## Lex Express 12 (Dec 1, 2011)

WrestleFAQ said:


> A She's physically repulsive, B. an awful human being, C. has a history of being a junkie who's a PR risk, and she's too broken down to go in the ring. Oh, and AEW's roster is so bloated all but a small handful get proper TV time. She's unwanted and unneeded. Let her stick to being a grifter and talentless streamer.


I added letters to bullet your statements out. So…..
A. Hahahaha what??!!!!??
B. Explain.
C. Junkie? If she’s a junkie that has bad taste in men then yes. Otherwise… what?
D. Remains to be seen.

I’m sorry but please back these statements up with facts otherwise you sound like a 30 year old in his mothers basemen.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Jersey said:


> We all know why😆😂🤣


oh, for sure a big part of that is because of her nudes and sex tapes and etc. but the fact is, before that she was already a big deal. A former champion several times over, one of WWE’s feature women for several years, and etc.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> View attachment 134035
> 
> 
> Zero idea why she ruined her face.












On the other hand, it wasn't long ago, she looked like this. Impressive bounceback IMO


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Sorry, not a fan of her work at all. Not a good signing in my opinion. 

She can scream "This is my house" as much as she wants, she's still very overrated.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I just noticed Saraya posted a photo shoot on September 13 wearing the ring jacket she wore on Dynamite. Kind of a teaser. Interesting that with all the clickbait dirtsheets out there, no one picked this up, since this is obviously a ring jacket and not something you would just wear.


Spoiler


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

DRose1994 said:


> oh, for sure a big part of that is because of her nudes and sex tapes and etc. but the fact is, before that she was already a big deal. A former champion several times over, one of WWE’s feature women for several years, and etc.


 She was better off staying on twitch.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

No surprise to see the same few usernames with the nasty and negative posts. Ever present WF trolls. What can you do? lol

But personally, I'm very happy to see her back in a wrestling promotion and able to wrestle. She has said many times over the last 12 months that she feels very healthy, and her neck is good to go. She was basically waiting out the WWE contract so she could get back in the ring, and any company would be very stupid to not go after her.

It was so tragic to see her forced into retirement so young, and I hope this is an opportunity to continue the great work she began in NXT and WWE.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Huge pop. Seemed like the girls were legit stunned. Wouldn't doubt that Hayter took some inspiration from her too. Hopefully she can wrestle because if not it's nothing more than a cool moment.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Still like this signing. Saraya has a following and whether or not she can wrestle again she still has value. It's wild how Paige and Ember Moon were on WWE Backstage, talking about WWE, several years ago and now they are rejoined in AEW with Paige being involved in a wrestling product again. Has to be cool for both. They will probably lean in to a lot that Saraya and Athena have been friends for awhile.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

AliFrazier100 said:


> Can WWE trademark a common first name?


Good question actually. Anyone know of this information? Because pretty much that's a common name.

This is what i found: *The U.S. Patent and Trademark Office can register an individual's name as a part of a trademark*; however, it only grants protection to names that are extensively utilized in commerce or ones that are distinctive


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Good question actually. Anyone know of this information? Because pretty much that's a common name.
> 
> This is what i found: *The U.S. Patent and Trademark Office can register an individual's name as a part of a trademark*; however, it only grants protection to names that are extensively utilized in commerce or ones that are distinctive


She probably could've done like Christian Cage and been Paige (some last name). Maybe she just wanted to be Saraya


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> She probably could've done like Christian Cage and been Paige (some last name). Maybe she just wanted to be Saraya


Or Saraya Page? Just kidding


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Limitless said:


> Still like this signing. Saraya has a following and whether or not she can wrestle again she still has value. It's wild how Paige and Ember Moon were on WWE Backstage, talking about WWE, several years ago and now they are rejoined in AEW with Paige being involved in a wrestling product again. Has to be cool for both. They will probably lean in to a lot that Saraya and Athena have been friends for awhile.


Question would you like if Bliss goes to AEW and confronts Jade?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jersey said:


> Question would you like if Bliss goes to AEW and confronts Jade?


Putting Jade against someone 5' nothing would make her look like Andre the Giant. I dunno why AEW has never done Jade vs Riho.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Putting Jade against someone 5' nothing would make her look like Andre the Giant. I dunno why AEW has never done Jade vs Riho.


 Bliss never heard of her so why not? 5 foot nothing 😆🤣😂 damn man you wrong for dissing 😅😂🤣😆


----------



## asssvvvvxc (Jul 13, 2010)

Saraya signing is good for the company


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Meh


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Good signing since she's still popular. That being said, booking is always the issue with AEW. That, and they still need to trim that roster.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

3venflow said:


> In terms of optics, this is AEW's biggest female signing. Ruby and Toni were midcard women in WWE while most of their other recruits have been lesser knowns. Paige was a first-night champion after her call-up and ever present in the 'women's revolution' until her career was cut short. Even then they had her on TV playing a role.
> 
> In terms of performance, it's very much wait-and-see. I don't remember her being good in the ring, but a lot of AEW women are nothing special and Saraya at least has the name power/presence about her. Hopefully she's still competent at the very least.


She is a big name for sure.
6.1m instagram followers.

More than Bliss, Becky and Sasha for example.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Jersey said:


> Question would you like if Bliss goes to AEW and confronts Jade?





Geeee said:


> Putting Jade against someone 5' nothing would make her look like Andre the Giant. I dunno why AEW has never done Jade vs Riho.


With Alexa being opportunistic that would be interesting. Would benefit Jade for sure.

Surprised that Jade vs. Riho hasn't happened yet either.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

greasykid1 said:


> No surprise to see the same few usernames with the nasty and negative posts. Ever present WF trolls. What can you do? lol
> 
> It was so tragic to see her forced into retirement so young, and I hope this is an opportunity to continue the great work she began in NXT and WWE.


Let's not forget that most of the same trolls that hate Saraya are the same stans for the _legit_ wreckless woman that forced her into early retirement.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

So, AEW finally has a Paige that doesn't suck! (At least not in the world of wrestling)

We already have the empty headed dumb fuck Hangman Adam Page.

The lower card jobber who wrestled himself when he was in Impact Ethan Page.

The drizzling shits has zero it factor should never wrestle again and stay in the MMA world Paige Vanzant.

Trade those 3 for this 1 😉


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Limitless said:


> With Alexa being opportunistic that would be interesting. Would benefit Jade for sure.


 I legit be curious to see if she would get a pop if she jumps ship.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

wtf her neck is like a stack of dimes isnt it?


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

BabaYaga said:


> When she did ‘THIS IS MY HOUSE’ I fucking cringed hard. You’ve never been in AEW, you haven’t wrestled in years 😂😂 stop with the Paige WWE shtick and be inventive. God I hope she doesn’t do that ‘this is my house’ shit anymore because she’s not a big or special talent .



Like how smackdown was somehow the house AJ Styles built even though it was around when he was still in a trailer park watching reruns of Joel Osteen


----------



## Mimi McMimi (7 mo ago)

Oh no, i hope for her sake she does not get in the ring again. Especially with those green & botchy girls in AEW dropping her on her head, because they don't know how to do a basic suplex.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

As hopeful as I want to be...kinda hard to when the company has a track record of debuting someone new, seem like something for a few weeks then just completely fall of.
Athena, Ruby SoHo, Toni Storm (until winning the title), Samoa Joe, Claudio, etc. all come to mind.
(SN, why does AEW have Kris Statlander listed on their roster page twice?? Tony Khan's really been stretched thin if he hasn't even made that correction yet lmao)


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

She looks fantastic. A far cry from the ‘Paige here’ meme stuff.

Hopefully she is legitimately all-cleared and will follow in the footsteps of HBK/Danielson/Edge. Yes yes yes she’s ex-WWE but she is a big name, still got years left in the tank, she’s hot and will only do the womens division more favours.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

stew mack said:


> wtf her neck is like a stack of dimes isnt it?


Yes, and her mental health is a wreck too. So many talented female wrestlers out there, I don't why they had to sign her


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

redban said:


> So many talented female wrestlers out there, I don't why they had to sign her


Who isn't under contract with WWE or TNA that's talented and available for AEW to sign aside from Tessa Blanchard?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Speaking of Tessa, she's only worked a few times this year since she's burnt so many bridges, but she looked as good as ever against Miranda Alize in July. A world class talent who is working obscure shows due to a bad attitude. I wish she'd sort it out.


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

Oh gee, how exciting.

Another great talent Tony Khan will mis-use the fuck out of. 

Amazing!!


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Granted she brings a fan base with her but I have no interest in watching her wrestle/talk or whatever. 

Maybe I'm being too puritanical here but her posing with kids with the Divas belt, letting them touch it and so forth after what she'd done with it - it just doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

According to Fightful, WWE had interest bringing her back after HHH took over but my guess is they just wanted her to return as a manger or something and not wrestle(money too probably)


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Well the male locker room will definitely be satisfied LMAO


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

That skank bored me with her porno so what has she got left to expose?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I hope she doesnt wrestle. If she was in that match last night there were a few bumps that could have seriously injured her like from Athena. AEW has to many green talent doing spots and moves they cant perform correctly.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

I don't like the signing. I think we have already seen the best of Paige.

I think people overrate her wrestling ability because she came after the divas. The truth is that her best match ever probably is sub 3 stars (and AEW fans in particular are obsessed with these star ratings). The truth is the women in the WWE continued to improve and left Paige behind.

How about as a talker? They liked her managing the Kabuki Warriors so much she was kicked out of the group after like two matches. I think it is a combination of drug abuse and plastic surgeries, but Paige is no longer a decent talker. She is very hard to understand.

Paige will get some nostalgia pops for a while. And some people will tune in out of curiosity.But the fans will turn on her in a month when they realize that Jamie Hayter has once again been passed over by ex-WWE talent.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Theres a chance Britt will mention Paige's "movies" in one of her promos.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I take back the part about her being physically repulsive. I don't know what she's done to her face, but she looks a million times better than she used to.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

WrestleFAQ said:


> I take back the part about her being physically repulsive. I don't know what she's done to her face, but she looks a million times better than she used to.


She just looks normal to me now. Glad to see her looking healthy.


----------



## ibbpe (Jul 13, 2016)

Spoilers are stupid.


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

Saraya has such an awesome theme song, and a great look! I can’t wait to see more from her.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Well the male locker room will definitely be satisfied LMAO


😆🤣😂😅 you have no chill whatsoever.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Why do so many people here here Paige or make lewd jokes? She was a good wrestler, she can talk, she deserves more respect than what others were giving.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

If she’s not cleared to wrestle, this is not a good signing. If she is, good for her and AEW.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573275336317767687


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> So...what value does she add if she's not wrestling?


She can be someone's manager / mouthpiece / on-screen mentor


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573275336317767687


And the hype is now dead


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

If she can´t wrestle, what´s the point of signing her? She´s not that great of a promo, and with Deeb in the company, they don´t need her as a trainer.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

I pray khan doesn't reckessly indulge in paige's desire to wrestle unless there are medically strong assurances that all is OK as we have seen aew be a little lenient with health concerns of their talent.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

If she's not cleared to wrestle it's a total waste of money. I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt and assume she's been cleared since "very recently".


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

redban said:


> She can be someone's manager / mouthpiece / on-screen mentor


Then why have three (or was it four) wrestlers clear the ring when she came down as if Brock Lesnar was storming to the ring to take them out? Why would commentary sell her as a threat (they were saying something like ‘she’s ready to go’ or whatever)? 

That’s overpromising. If she can’t wrestle, there are better ways to introduce her than having a gang of wrestlers who outnumber her cowering in fear over … a manager? I don’t think people run to the hills when Paul Heyman walks down the ramp, lol.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Um excuse me can each of you Gentlemen at the announcers table move down one
🪑🪑🪑🪑🪑
so that we can introduce our newest addition to the announce team


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Nothing Finer said:


> If she's not cleared to wrestle it's a total waste of money. I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt and assume she's been cleared since "very recently".


Tony Khan continues to prove to y’all he’s on that nose candy 😆🤣😅😅. He signed somebody who’s not cleared to wrestle for what?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Jersey said:


> Tony Khan continues to prove to y’all he’s on that nose candy 😆🤣😅😅. He signed somebody who’s not cleared to wrestle for what?


bUt iT wIlL aDd tO tHe wOmEn'S dIvIsIoN


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Saintpat said:


> *Then why have three (or was it four) wrestlers clear the ring* when she came down as if Brock Lesnar was storming to the ring to take them out? Why would commentary sell her as a threat (they were saying something like ‘she’s ready to go’ or whatever)?


Doesn't that happen with Sting? When Sting comes out, the heels run away, and the announcers act like Sting is a threat. Yet Sting can't wrestle

Although Paige can't wrestle, they probably won't announce that fact on-screen


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

redban said:


> Doesn't that happen with Sting? When Sting comes out, the heels run away, and the announcers act like Sting is a threat. Yet Sting can't wrestle
> 
> Although Paige can't wrestle, they probably won't announce that fact on-screen


Sting can wrestle and he usually has a baseball bat.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Here's a thread with fancams of her debut.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1572995098144538624


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

If she's not cleared I may have jumped the gun saying I like this signing. The way they debuted her made me think she was cleared and after seeing Sting and Edge able to come back and perform in big matches I could have believed she'd have been able to come back after the same kind of neck injury.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> bUt iT wIlL aDd tO tHe wOmEn'S dIvIsIoN


 AEW isn’t the company for her to be sober at especially when her boss does nose candy😆🤣😂😅


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

LOL she cant even do anything. Another toy for Tony tho. OMG i got paige take that hhh!!!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Nothing Finer said:


> Sting can wrestle and he usually has a baseball bat.


Sting cannot wrestle. He brawls, throws some punches and kicks, takes some punches and kicks. But he hasn;t been able to wrestle since the Rollins' injury in 2015


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

redban said:


> Sting cannot wrestle. He brawls, throws some punches and kicks, takes some punches and kicks. But he hasn;t been able to wrestle since the Rollins' injury in 2015


Whatever. When Sting heads to the ring the other wrestlers aren't worried about his technical proficiency, they're worried about him kicking their asses.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Another classic TNA level signing, if she is not wrestling then this is a waste and lol at the she can be a manager crowd

AEW has 500 of them already and most don't add a damn thing to the show


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think there is a possibility that "not cleared to wrestle" means different things to WWE and AEW. For example, Sting was not cleared to wrestle in WWE


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Well maybe Tony thinks she will be cleared to wrestle at some point in the near future. Either way, it is never a bad thing to have her on the roster even if she can't wrestle. It isn't as big of a get than it would be if she could, but at the same time she could teach that women's division a ton and be a great resource for them along with bringing some star power to the screen.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Jersey said:


> 😆🤣😂😅 you have no chill whatsoever.


Hey its real talk lmao

Maybe she can relax all the backstage tention


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Love her. But if she can’t be an active member of the roster, then this whole thing just revolved around her getting a pop on a big show.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Boldgerg said:


> Yes. Obviously.



Well, this is awkward.





redban said:


> Doesn't that happen with Sting? When Sting comes out, the heels run away, and the announcers act like Sting is a threat. Yet Sting can't wrestle
> 
> Although Paige can't wrestle, they probably won't announce that fact on-screen


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573275336317767687


LMAO.

So why would you even debut her like that?

God this company fucking sucks. Tony Khan is such an incompetent buffoon.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Hey its real talk lmao
> 
> Maybe she can relax all the backstage tention


 Stop it man 😆🤣😂😅


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Fair play to her for joining Paul Wight, Mark Henry and Christian Cage on Shad's payroll courtesy of the black sheep in the Khan family.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

All this hype for "Well, she can be a manager." This isn't exactly 1984 Bobby the Brain Heenan lol.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Not cleared to wrestle for how long? She hasn't wrestled in a long time if I remember correctly and she was let go anyways. I was ok with it earlier on but now I'm not, because if she can't wrestle then there's no point. I doubt she was brought in to manage someone considering how she was featured in the last episode so it's probably a bad idea.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm someone who's been a big Paige fan since her FCW/NXT days. She is someone who, while her and her era were surpassed by the 4 Horsewomen and later generations of women's wrestling, she is someone who has always been so effortlessly over. She's good in the ring but not great. She's decent on the mic but not great. But she's always had this great connection with the fans.

So while I was under no illusion that her debut on Wednesday would suddenly change life for the Women's Division, I was happy to see her in a prominent role.

But if this news about her not being cleared is true, it does bring most of the hype down. Again, I'm a big Paige fan but there's only so much a Paige who is just a talker or a manager can do.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Lol


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Sting does more than enough for his damn age and star power. Just his name, and image helped TNA secure their spike tv contract remember?


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tony Khan retweeted this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573417991408357377


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> Soon as I heard Zombiefied I knew it was her, that Ronnie Radke connection was too obvious


Shame she decided to use shitty music but she has to make her man happy I guess.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

redban said:


> Sting cannot wrestle. He brawls, throws some punches and kicks, takes some punches and kicks. But he hasn;t been able to wrestle since the Rollins' injury in 2015


If he gets the OK do to this he might as well be cleared.





EDIT: I should have waited 5 damn minutes to post because this just happened on Rampage.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573494201945309197


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

If Saraya is indicating the dirtsheets are full of shit and she IS cleared to wrestle (by her own admission), then every single match she has is going to be uncomfortable as fuck to watch. Every bump that she takes will make me wince fearing the worst.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> All this hype for "Well, she can be a manager." This isn't exactly 1984 Bobby the Brain Heenan lol.


This isn't even 1996 Bobby Heenan.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Honey Bucket said:


> If Saraya is indicating the dirtsheets are full of shit and she IS cleared to wrestle (by her own admission), then every single match she has is going to be uncomfortable as fuck to watch. Every bump that she takes will make me wince fearing the worst.


I remember Angelo Dundee, the late, great boxing trainer, once said ‘you don’t shop doctors.’ You go to the best you can find and whatever their verdict, that’s it. 

So I hope if she’s cleared, it’s because she’s gone through tests from the best medical experts available. Surely a guy affiliated with an NFL and UK soccer team has contacts to get her the best possible medical team to determine if she’s able to wrestle again.

I really hope this isn’t a case of her going to different doctors until she found one who told her what she wanted to hear and AEW/Tony just took whatever doctor’s note she produced rather than them picking the tops in the field for the evaluation. Because ultimately AEW is responsible for the health and safety of its workers and shouldn’t take the risk if there’s any question whatsoever.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Jersey said:


> Stop it man 😆🤣😂😅


The pop she got from the crowd is nothing compared to the pops backstage em ah right?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> Tony Khan retweeted this.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573417991408357377


The same Tony Khan who claims every big show of his is gonna be like none you've ever seen? 🤡


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> The pop she got from the crowd is nothing compared to the pops backstage em ah right?


 😆🤣😂😅


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

If she can't wrestle, this i a waste of time and money. She's not that good on the mic so without her in the ring, it's just stupid to bring her in.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Why didn't they call her Britani Knight, which is the name all non-WWE fans would remember her under.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle (6 mo ago)

She made a porno. I'm sorry, but she lost far too much credibility from me. Not sure why she is even employed.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

g3rmany.turtle said:


> She made a porno. I'm sorry, but she lost far too much credibility from me. Not sure why she is even employed.


You must hate all sexually active women lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Leviticus said:


> If she can't wrestle, this i a waste of time and money. She's not that good on the mic so without her in the ring, it's just stupid to bring her in.


Apparently she's a draw though, her debut video on AEW's channel is 1.1 million views already


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

she will wrestle.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Apparently she's a draw though, her debut video on AEW's channel is 1.1 million views already


And I am certain that is because people expect her to wrestle.
People who are over because fans remember how good they were are never over as much as they were if they can't do the same things they could before.

Do you think Bryan Danielson would have still been over if he couldn't wrestle when he came out of retirement?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

g3rmany.turtle said:


> She made a porno.


No she didn't. She filmed herself having sex with her boyfriend for her personal use and someone hacked her phone and sold those videos/photos. She was depressed for a while after that and she had a hard time showing up on TV again.

People are so quick to judge when they probably jerked off to those videos and watch even weirder stuff online.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

g3rmany.turtle said:


> *She made a porno*. I'm sorry, but she lost far too much credibility from me. Not sure why she is even employed.


Victoria, Candice Michelle, Sunny would all want to talk to you.


----------



## CriminalLeapord (Oct 13, 2017)

If she can wrestle then beating Jade for the tbs title in her debut match could have been a good way to go.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

bander71 said:


> Jeez dude I thought this was bdon with how markish your post sounds.


I’m sorrry. I thought debunking the falsehood that TK lose track of wrestlers he signs. 

Ruby Soho wrestles on television about as much as anyone in the promotion. 

Then Tony Nese is often mentioned as someone they forgot was signed to AEW.

These two examples are also a boatload of crocodile tears by many who express concern for those wrestlers’ careers. It is difficult to find a more criticized member of the roster than Ruby is. Nese is also obviously a depth signing who is possibly earmarked for Ring of Honor. He is a lower card heel and he is good in that role. Almost nobody had Any expectations for Nese’s career in AEW.

If I am “markish” for trying to correct the perception that AEW signs wrestlers and quickly forgets about them - then I am a mark.

Aren’t we all though? Unfortunately, some posters here don’t seem to enjoy wrestling at all. They sure love to post in the AEW section of this forum. The rest of us are all wrestling marks. We don’t know the results or content of any particular pro wrestling event.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

I wonder if Tony overpaid for this out of her prime ex wrestler. The so called women’s divisions is so depleted she can’t do anything to save it. Maybe they’ll bring her in to do commentary with Jericho to finally make us throw our tvs out the window.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

imscotthALLIN said:


> I wonder if Tony overpaid for this out of her prime ex wrestler. The so called women’s divisions is so depleted she can’t do anything to save it. Maybe they’ll bring her in to do commentary with Jericho to finally make us throw our tvs out the window.


He did. Just like he did with Big Show, Mark Henry, The Hardys, Christian, Punk, and everybody else who came from WWE with a broken body and/or mind.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

yeahright2 said:


> He did. Just like he did with Big Show, Mark Henry, The Hardys, Christian, Punk, and everybody else who came from WWE with a broken body and/or mind.


But Paige and 4 of those people actually can have an positive impact on the locker room. Or rather the ones who want their empty heads filled


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> But Paige and 4 of those people actually can have an positive impact on the locker room. Or rather the ones who want their empty heads filled


Yeah.. But the lockerroom doesn´t listen. Thas been established a long time ago. There´s not much value in saying "it´s time for the main event" once a week on Rampage.. Or commentating on Dark


----------



## DetroitsFinest61 (7 mo ago)

DUD said:


> If she can't wrestle then fair play to her for joining Mark, Paul, Christian and many others on Shad's payroll due to his black sheep of a son.


But those guys there mostly for behind the scenes work correct me if I’m wrong. Talent relations,bookers,training, etc? Its not like those guys(besides Christian) are actually wrestling. Saraya could be there to help train, and teach how to cut a decent promo because god knows the women in AEW lack any mic skills besides Brit Baker. Toni Storm garbage on the mic, Thunder Rosa Garbage on the mic. If she cant wrestle she could be a good mentor to up and coming women’s talent.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

yeahright2 said:


> Yeah.. But the lockerroom doesn´t listen. Thas been established a long time ago. There´s not much value in saying "it´s time for the main event" once a week on Rampage.. Or commentating on Dark


Half do. There's people who agree with punk who agree without upsetting the apple cart


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

La Parka said:


> she will wrestle.


Yeah I'd bet on that she's been hinting alot even before her aew debut.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Yeah I'd bet on that she's been hinting alot even before her aew debut.


Or she will take a bump at least, hopefully not a scary one though. She has an awful neck.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Well, you can joke about the why, but even after disappearing from wrestling, she's still famous.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

3venflow said:


> Well, you can joke about the why, but even after disappearing from wrestling, she's still famous.
> 
> View attachment 134293


She was a huge reason why the woman's division got over in WWE.

This is the best available woman that AEW could've gotten.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

If she is not cleared to wrestle, then this was a desperation signing by Tony Khan.

Frankly, Paige is unreliable. And she is basically someone you don't want in the dressing room. Her only value was as a surprise. And Tony has already gotten that out of her.

Maybe she will cut a promo on Dynamite and explain why she came to the company this week? That could be a really bad segment though lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

She should do a Miz TV type segment where she begs for more Twitch subs in a bra.


----------



## mettaverre (4 mo ago)

She doesn’t need to wrestle. I know I might have been harsh on her but if they do this right this can be the start of something new for AEW. First and foremost let her handle the women division she could be a mentor. I would use her appearances sporadically and if she’s clear to wrestle even better, take it slowly with her learn to take advantage of the momentum


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

3venflow said:


> Well, you can joke about the why, but even after disappearing from wrestling, she's still famous.
> 
> View attachment 134293


This is because people are still searching for her leaks, plus the fact she also finally got released by WWE this year which was big news at the time.

Sasha is only on there because of the walkout. Only woman on there for legit wrestling reason looks like Ronda.

I do wonder how Layla got on there. I don't remember her making a wrestling return or being in the public eye this year. Very interesting....


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574168003041792001
Oh Paige, you dingbat. 

In case you aren't familiar with her boyfriend





__





Loading…






en.wikipedia.org


----------



## mettaverre (4 mo ago)

EW what an ugly bastard


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Dr. Middy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574168003041792001
> Oh Paige, you dingbat.
> 
> In case you aren't familiar with her boyfriend
> ...


Soon to be Obituary Paige...


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

If she wrestles, she'll be dead or paralyzed with a couple of weeks when one of these talentless hacks that AEW pretends are wrestlers botches a move and breaks her neck again. For the love of Christ, keep Marina Shafir THE FUCK away from her.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

g3rmany.turtle said:


> She made a porno. I'm sorry, but she lost far too much credibility from me. Not sure why she is even employed.




Women having sex? Outrageous!


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

I cant stop watching that debut. She comes across as a megastar and is instantly the biggest name in the womens division.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> Yeah.. But the lockerroom doesn´t listen. Thas been established a long time ago. There´s not much value in saying "it´s time for the main event" once a week on Rampage.. Or commentating on Dark


Henry does a lot more than just that he's worked with Hobbs and got him in better shape he brings a lot of charitable stuff to Aew aswell


----------



## g3rmany.turtle (6 mo ago)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Women having sex? Outrageous!


She is a wrestling celebrity. Having sex and then having the video distributed ruined her credibility for me. That's just how I feel. Nothing wrong with people having sex. Nothing wrong with what she did because she is an adult. However, I feel like it cheapened and weakened her identity as a professional wrestler.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Women having sex? Outrageous!


You call that sex? She had a three way on camera, letting the guys ejaculate on her face. That's straight up pornographic actress-territory


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Signing her to any sort of deal is the worst thing anyone could do. Tony is such a sucker, no sense at all. Complete shithead.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

redban said:


> You call that sex? She had a three way on camera, letting the guys ejaculate on her face. That's straight up pornographic actress-territory




Young people having sex and idiotically filming it? Unprecedented I tell ya!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Dizzie said:


> I pray khan doesn't reckessly indulge in paige's desire to wrestle unless there are medically strong assurances that all is OK as we have seen aew be a little lenient with health concerns of their talent.


Trust me if this happens and Paige hurts herself AEW and Tony will be done lol


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

mettaverre said:


> She doesn’t need to wrestle. I know I might have been harsh on her but if they do this right this can be the start of something new for AEW. First and foremost let her handle the women division she could be a mentor. I would use her appearances sporadically and if she’s clear to wrestle even better, take it slowly with her learn to take advantage of the momentum


If she’s being signed as a coach, why have three of your top women’s talent run out of the ring like the Red Army is invading when she walks down the ramp as if they fear decapitation? They’re scared of a promo teacher?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

redban said:


> You call that sex? She had a three way on camera, letting the guys ejaculate on her face. That's straight up pornographic actress-territory


Wait, do you think stuff like that doesn't happen outside of porn?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Wait, do you think stuff like that doesn't happen outside of porn?


non-trashy women don’t do those degenerate forms of sex


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

redban said:


> non-trashy women don’t do those degenerate forms of sex


Filming oneself alone/with their partners probably form of sexual exploration on the planet. Group play has been a popular fetish/fantasy seemingly forever as well. Sometimes it's important to understand the world instead of carrying antiquated puritanical viewpoints around.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Saintpat said:


> If she’s being signed as a coach, why have three of your top women’s talent run out of the ring like the Red Army is invading when she walks down the ramp as if they fear decapitation? They’re scared of a promo teacher?



They mistook Paige for 1999 Chyna or 2006 Awesome Kong.




redban said:


> non-trashy women don’t do those degenerate forms of sex





Strange you are only condemning the woman for this participation.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Strange you are only condemning the woman for this participation.


Because this thread is about a woman! That’s what we are talking about

I don’t know what kind of women you have interacted with. But most women don’t do those porn stuff - most women would actually get offended (and possibly slap you) if you ask to ejaculate on her face, as the act is considered degrading. Don’t try to normalize porn behavior


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Unfortunately I’m going to debunk the “not cleared to wrestle” update by saying that no one would actually know that.

It would be a massive breach of an employer or health provider to give that information out.

Sorry SRS, I know you like to make your shit believable to sell content behind the paywall and whatnot. He will sell a couple more updates that go back and forth but the current and true update that I am exclusively giving this forum is:

*Breaking Update: Saraya’s In-Ring Status Not Certain At The Moment *


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Whoever cleared her to promo should be sued for malpractice.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

Does she have CTE why is she taking shots at WWE when they made a fucking movie about her life with Florence Pugh playing Pagie in that movie lol


----------



## Jones1 (Aug 5, 2021)

redban said:


> non-trashy women don’t do those degenerate forms of sex


You might be surprised to realise how common threesomes, recording sex and guys ejaculating on women's faces are (the last one especially!!). Even non-trashy women!


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

g3rmany.turtle said:


> She is a wrestling celebrity. Having sex and then having the video distributed ruined her credibility for me. That's just how I feel. Nothing wrong with people having sex. Nothing wrong with what she did because she is an adult. However, I feel like it cheapened and weakened her identity as a professional wrestler.


I don´t have a problem with her having sex. I don´t even have a problem with her filming it. My problem is with how she treated the NXT title while having sex.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Honey Bucket said:


> If Saraya is indicating the dirtsheets are full of shit and she IS cleared to wrestle (by her own admission), then every single match she has is going to be uncomfortable as fuck to watch. Every bump that she takes will make me wince fearing the worst.



Holy shit is that you Simon? I thought u were doing life in Oz how'd you get out?!


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Jersey said:


> Tony Khan continues to prove to y’all he’s on that nose candy 😆🤣😅😅. He signed somebody who’s not cleared to wrestle for what?



thats fucked up, i love my nose candy and i would never in a 100 years book some of the bullshit Khan books!


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

RogueSlayer said:


> Does she have CTE why is she taking shots at WWE when they made a fucking movie about her life with Florence Pugh playing Pagie in that movie lol


I mean WWE would have made a movie about Dana Brooke or Commander Azeez if Rock saw a documentary about their family and wanted to attach his name to the project. Nothing altruistic as the Fighting With My Family movie was financially succesful and good promotion for their company,it was just as beneifical to WWE as it was for Paige.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Saintpat said:


> If she’s being signed as a coach, why have three of your top women’s talent run out of the ring like the Red Army is invading when she walks down the ramp as if they fear decapitation? They’re scared of a promo teacher?


*A "promo teacher" that got cooked in two sentences after a 5-minute rambling stuttering speech. Yeah, this division is fucked.*


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

stew mack said:


> thats fucked up, i love my nose candy and i would never in a 100 years book some of the bullshit Khan books!


😆🤣😂😅 at least you admitted to it.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

redban said:


> non-trashy women don’t do those degenerate forms of sex


So basically you’ve only had missionary your entire life… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

redban said:


> You call that sex? She had a three way on camera, letting the guys ejaculate on her face. That's straight up pornographic actress-territory


lmao

Settle down puritan.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Dr. Middy said:


> lmao
> 
> Settle down puritan.


lmao

Settle down degenerate.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ said:


> *A "promo teacher" that got cooked in two sentences after a 5-minute rambling stuttering speech. Yeah, this division is fucked.*


It makes more sense after hearing her promo.

They ran when she came down the ramp because they heard her in rehearsal and thought she was going to try to ‘teach’ them to promo like she does.


----------

